
The rest of the Lenna story (the standard imaging photo) - cinntaile
http://lenna.org/
======
rurban
Her 2nd Playboy picture is much better:
[http://www.lenna.org/full/len_unpub.html](http://www.lenna.org/full/len_unpub.html)

Wonder why they did pick the centerfold pic, which was also too large to fit
into the scanner.

